# Guppy Breeding



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi, ive hadt 2 females and 1 male guppy for a while now and no babies have come. Even if i buy them with gravid spots they still disapear. Is there a way they r delevering them but i havnt noticed? To get the ball rolong with the new forums, is there any basic advice you can recemend? thanks


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like the other fish are eating them or they may be getting sucked up by the filter they are so tiny. You can put a foam filter with a hole cut in it on the end of the intake tube & if you have plants you can bunch them closer together to provide some cover until the fry get big enough not to be eaten. Good luck!


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Do u recemend anything like a 5-10 gallon to put the pregnent guppies in a with a lot of plants and sponge flter or something of that sort?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yes when the female is getting large having a tank that is planted the fry have a better chance of surviving and how long have you had these guppies for cause in between fry drops they take about month for the fry to mature and be born hope I have helped


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Well they have all been together for a few weeks with on and off gravid spots.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2005)

Do all livebearers have to be extremly fat,like bloated? because ive had a lot of normal sized ones lose their gravid spot.


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

no. not all fish become huge before they give birth. with my guppies it depends on the size of the fish before they got pregnant. fr instance some of mine have babies and they looked like they had just got pregnant and some look ready to pop.


----------

